# Natural Balance L.I.D. Potato & Kangaroo Dry Dog Food



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

It isn’t often that you see an ingredient like kangaroo in dog food but it is the star ingredient in this Natural Balance L.I.D. Potato & Kangaroo dry dog food recipe. Not only is kangaroo a novel source of protein but it is naturally lean and full of essential amino acids. This formula is made with a limited number of ingredients which is ideal for dogs with digestive problems or food sensitivities but it still offers complete and balanced nutrition. Made with highly digestible carbohydrates like potatoes and omega fatty acids, this recipe will help to support your dog’s healthy digestion while also keeping his skin and coat in good condition. This recipe is completely grain-free and it is free from corn, wheat and soy ingredients as well.
NATURAL BALANCE L.I.D. POTATO & KANGAROO DRY DOG FOOD INGREDIENT ANALYSIS

Potatoes
Kangaroo
Potato Protein
Canola Oil
Brewers Dried Yeast
Potatoes are rich in dietary fiber and they are a gluten-free, grain-free source of carbohydrate as well.
Kangaroo is a novel source of lean animal protein – it also contains high levels of zinc, iron, and a number of B vitamins.
Potato protein is a byproduct of potato processing and while it does contain protein, it is less biologically value than animal protein for dogs.
Canola oil is an excellent source of omega-3 fatty acids and it is naturally rich in Vitamin E.
Brewers dried yeast is rich in protein and B vitamins – it can also be a beneficial ingredient for your dog’s skin and coat.
NATURAL BALANCE L.I.D. POTATO & KANGAROO DRY DOG FOOD INGREDIENT LIST

Potatoes, Kangaroo, Potato Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Brewers Dried Yeast, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potato Fiber, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Calcium Carbonate, Salt, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Flaxseeds, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, L-Lysine, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), L-Tryptophan, Citric Acid and Mixed Tocopherols (preservatives), Rosemary Extract.
NATURAL BALANCE L.I.D. POTATO & KANGAROO DRY DOG FOOD GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 21.5%
Crude Fat: min. 10%
Crude Fiber: max. 3%
Moisture: max. 10%
Calcium: min. 1.2%
Phosphorus: min. 1.0%
Omega 6: min. 1.5%
Omega 3: min.0.3%

~Petguide.com


----------

